# Too good to waste...!



## robutacion (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi peoples,

A few days ago I had a visitor for QLD that had scored some PNG Rosewood wood and Burl so, we agreed on a small swap with some of my Olive Root/Burl and other stuff.

There wasn't much but enough for me to cut and select half a dozen burl blanks for myself, and cut the rest up into pen blanks for my most regular wood buyers.

The wood has left me thin strips that were far too thin for a normal pen blank size so, I decided to rip them all at 5mm thickness x 21mm high and do some casting with them.

I just had enough wood for making 3 molds of 7 blanks each but only enough resin to pour on 2 of them so, I got them in the pressure pot and let them set overnight.

I never had anything to do with PNG Rosewood but I can tell you that, the wood is oily and an absolute pain to get the PR(Polyester) resin to stick to (similar top the Olive wood) so, I had lots of thin CA soaking to do after I got them trimmed and cleaned up.

They are strong now, as I made a sample from each of the lots to try out, samples that are still big enough to make any type pen from, if necessary.

Very pretty wood and burl but I wouldn't like to have to do many Resifills from, Mannie(Monty) would get rich out of the thin CA I would need (and I buy already a fair amount of it...!)

Still, would I like to have more of this burl or have it growing locally...??? you betcha I would...!:wink::biggrin: 

PS: The last pic is from a blank that I made the sample from last week, if you can tell me, excatly what it is (wood species), I will send you a 500gr package with them, free of any charge...!:wink::biggrin:
Cheers
George


----------



## Russknan (Nov 26, 2012)

Beautiful stuff, George. Love your work! I want to be YOU when I grow up . . . although growing up is looking less and less likely as time goes on. Russ


----------



## NotURMailman (Nov 26, 2012)

Man, I sure wish there was some way I could figure out what wood species were in those!


----------



## 1080Wayne (Nov 26, 2012)

If the last one had grown on my farm , I would say it is birch , but because it grew in Australia , I probably couldn`t even pronounce it , even if I knew what it is .


----------



## robutacion (Nov 26, 2012)

Russknan said:


> Beautiful stuff, George. Love your work! I want to be YOU when I grow up . . . although growing up is looking less and less likely as time goes on. Russ



While I appreciate your sentiment and words very much, is absolutely no reason why you can't be you, and do what I do, is not that difficult, really...!:wink:

As for the likelihood of growing up in our days, not knowing your age I can only say that, while in one way you have more chances to achieve that in today's development than 100 years ago HOWEVER, that is also a proportional aspect of the contrary if, you fall too far off the "tracks", not dismissing that fact that, I'm a strong believer that, we all have "our time to go" and when that time is reached, there is nothing anyone can do, period...!

So, and in the mean time, you seem to be in a very good position to take advantage of your natural interest and increase your "creation" capabilities but practising or, how they say it here in land of OZ, "give it a go...!"  you will be surprised what you can achieve.

This is a place where many of us share our experiences and secrets, we all learn from each other even though only a few will admit it, we get kindly rewarded when we get kind words such as yours, thank you.

Cheers
George


----------



## robutacion (Nov 26, 2012)

1080Wayne said:


> If the last one had grown on my farm , I would say it is birch , but because it grew in Australia , I probably couldn`t even pronounce it , even if I knew what it is .



Hahahaha, that was the funniest expression of, "I've got no F@$#%&! idea...!":wink::biggrin::biggrin:

I may give a few "clues" to you and NotURMailman or anyone else, really, I may say that, the species is listed on my timbers list, the previous tree (and only one till now) did produce fruit however, these do not, looking very different in tree appearance and specially the wood, because these ones are......?????

OK, lets see if someone gets the hint...!

Cheers
George


----------



## fitty (Nov 27, 2012)

I'll guess Bottle Brush


----------



## plantman (Nov 27, 2012)

Blackbutt  Jim S


----------



## robutacion (Nov 27, 2012)

plantman said:


> Blackbutt  Jim S



Na, I don't even have that species on my list, sorry...!

So far, no one got even close...!

Another clue;
These non-fruiting trees, are bad news when planted too close to wire/mesh fences....!

George


----------



## mmoncur (Nov 27, 2012)

She-oak, the male version?


----------



## Fishinbo (Nov 27, 2012)

Gorgeous pieces.  Fun colors to boot.  



__________________________________________

BandSaw Blades Online - Custom Welded Band Saw Blades


----------



## keithbyrd (Nov 27, 2012)

Tortuosa willow root?


----------



## Akula (Nov 27, 2012)

Melaleuca?


----------



## walshjp17 (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm guessing the Majestic Olive.


----------



## Kretzky (Nov 27, 2012)

My Guess is Eucalyptus


----------



## robutacion (Nov 27, 2012)

mmoncur said:


> She-oak, the male version?



Actually, there is a name for the male species, that is Bull-Oak or also known as Buloke.  This species is protected in most states and quite rare to find, this happened after someone tested and published the Janka hardness/density of 5060 lbf then, people started to cut is as the demand was crazy.  Never was that much out there so now is getting pretty scars...!

As for all the "guesses" so far, all are negative, sorry...!

Another clue;

The variety that produces fruit, is well known to make some nice jam and when someone eats/picks it when not suppose to, the evidence left behind is unmistakable...!:wink::biggrin:

Cheers
George


----------



## mmoncur (Nov 28, 2012)

Apricot?

All I know for sure is that while trying to research this I looked at your eBay shop and now I'm going to end up going broke paying for international shipping...


----------



## philb (Nov 28, 2012)

Apricot?

Really liking those segmented blanks! Especially other the nice pattern in the collection if blanks!!


----------



## philb (Nov 28, 2012)

Haha, just seen the post above!
Knew I should of fixed the wifi 40mins ago before I went to work!!


----------



## alxe24 (Nov 28, 2012)

Hickory?


----------



## philb (Nov 28, 2012)

Unless it's PEACH?


----------



## philb (Nov 28, 2012)

Although CHERRY - PLUM looks a like this one too! Too many that look similar!!


----------



## robutacion (Nov 28, 2012)

So far, all guesses are incorrect, sorry...!

Another clue;
 The "relative" of this one that produces fruit, is one of those fruits that a little too much and your toilet time will increase, considerably...!:biggrin:

PS: alxe24, Hickory is not part of my timbers list that has 69 names on it...!

Cheers
George


----------



## philb (Nov 28, 2012)

Fig Tree?!


----------



## Jim Burr (Nov 28, 2012)

Kiwi!! Although I'm not sure about the bathroom time...


----------



## Dragonlord85 (Nov 28, 2012)

My guess would be blackthorn (sloe).


----------



## philb (Nov 28, 2012)

Plum would make Prunes, but last plum wood I had was pink!


----------



## hunter-27 (Nov 28, 2012)

mulberry


----------



## NotURMailman (Nov 28, 2012)

Kurrajong?


----------



## NotURMailman (Nov 28, 2012)

Or maybe Olive?


----------



## stonepecker (Nov 28, 2012)

PLEASE,  forgive my spelling.   My guess is it a "wood" that we normally don't think of being a wood.  Something from the berry family that starts out as a vine?  Like Black berry or Bosinberry.   Growing wild along a fence line?

Whatever it is, you did a wonderful job of using it.


----------



## keithbyrd (Nov 28, 2012)

Mulberry


----------



## steamshovel (Nov 28, 2012)

I made a few pens and the wood resembles my pen. The top half was Myrtle wood and the bottom was Myrtle wood. The difference was 1/2 was lighter and the other half was darker. Some were almost the color as you have shown. I wish I knew what that wood is, so if I hang tight I may find out.


----------



## steamshovel (Nov 28, 2012)

Tasmanian Blackwood or Tasmanian Oak. You have some nice looking woods in Australia. Kind of makes me want to be Australian


----------



## mmoncur (Nov 28, 2012)

Did anyone say Pear yet?


----------



## fitty (Nov 28, 2012)

This has had me puzzled since my first guess. I've spent the evening searching and believe its related to the quinces. I believe it's the flowering quince or sometimes call Japanese quince.


----------



## Tom T (Nov 28, 2012)

What about loquat


----------



## GaryMGg (Nov 28, 2012)

Platypus Gum Burl?


----------



## NotURMailman (Nov 28, 2012)

I think he's enjoying torturing us! LOL


----------



## robutacion (Nov 28, 2012)

*And the winner is...???*



NotURMailman said:


> I think he's enjoying torturing us! LOL



Absolutely not mate, I'm just allowing everyone to have a go and have some fun while a little bit of educational stuff is going in the mix, just as I like it...

Geezz, I have been unable to check this thread since yesterday and I can see that, we have some very determine members and lots of guesses HOWEVER, the WINNER has been found at about 12 (ish) AM, and what a guess that was, short and almost precise.  

I mean almost because, before the name of this "thing" and what makes it not bare fruit is, the fact that is a "wild" variation of the species...! yes, that's right however, I wasn't expecting anyone to go that far, even though I mentioned it a couple of times.

I'm happy with the correct name of the fruiting variant and before I announce who that person is (well, I have a decision to make about a second person, also...!), I will leave you with 4 pics of the "culprits" before I cut them down...!

Talking about being a pain...!:wink::biggrin:

Cheers
George


----------



## steamshovel (Nov 29, 2012)

when you cut them dowm make sure one will land in Middleton, Idaho.

Did someone say Plum.


----------



## robutacion (Nov 30, 2012)

Ok peoples,

Lets announce the winner of at least 7 (max. of 500gr with box, etc...!) of the  *Wild Mulberry Crotch* pen blanks , as promised..!

Congratulations *hunter-27 (Landon)* you are going to receive a free 500gr package from me...! Please PM me with your postal details.

I have however someone else that made the right call, 1 hour and 21 minutes after hunter-27 correct post.  For any purposes and intentions of my original offer, only one winner would be able to claim the prize but, I know that *keithbyrd* tried hard to win these blanks so, I will do you a deal mate (Keith), you pay for the freight and I send you the blanks free of charge, does this sound fair to you...???

PM me, and I  will tell you how much post is, etc...!

I would like to thank everyone that participated on this thread, it was fun and interesting to read some of the guesses and stories about "no clue".

I shall continue to make identical offers, here and there as I like to expand peoples knowledge about tree species, particularly those found in this neck of the woods so, once again, THANK YOU...!:wink:

Cheers
George


----------



## philb (Nov 30, 2012)

I've never seen fruiting Mulberry, so a non-fruiting one is definitely one to add to the knowledge list!!

Was fun guessing, like a mini blank I.D from the bash!


----------



## hunter-27 (Nov 30, 2012)

robutacion said:


> Ok peoples,
> 
> Lets announce the winner of at least 7 (max. of 500gr with box, etc...!) of the  *Wild Mulberry Crotch* pen blanks , as promised..!
> 
> ...



TY for the "mini contest".  :tongue:


----------



## NotURMailman (Nov 30, 2012)

That was fun and informative. Generous of you to make that offer to the runner up.


----------



## steamshovel (Nov 30, 2012)

I didn't win but I thought it was fun. I learned about trees from other countries. I have a Mulberry tree in my pasture. It produces berries-lots of berries. I had never noticed in preceeding years when the tree shedded its leaves. But last year my wife and I were in the garden and noticed the leaves were falling from the Mulberry Tree and they were falling fast. We thought that was strange se we kept checking and in 6 hours the tree was bare of leaves and I mean bare. We watched this year and the same thing happened. I guess thats normal for some trees ? Now when a branch falls off I'm going to save it for pen turning.

George thanks again for making someone like me interested in trees from far away.

Preston


----------



## keithbyrd (Nov 30, 2012)

George - thank you very much - I will definitely pay the postage!!  Will PM!  Again thanks - a very generous gesture!!


----------



## robutacion (Nov 30, 2012)

steamshovel said:


> I didn't win but I thought it was fun. I learned about trees from other countries. I have a Mulberry tree in my pasture. It produces berries-lots of berries. I had never noticed in preceeding years when the tree shedded its leaves. But last year my wife and I were in the garden and noticed the leaves were falling from the Mulberry Tree and they were falling fast. We thought that was strange se we kept checking and in 6 hours the tree was bare of leaves and I mean bare. We watched this year and the same thing happened. I guess thats normal for some trees ? Now when a branch falls off I'm going to save it for pen turning.
> 
> George thanks again for making someone like me interested in trees from far away.
> 
> Preston



Preston,

Like most fruit trees,  Mulberry tree is what is known as "four season trees) which means that they go through a very distinct transformation each 3 months or seasons of the years see here http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/7/74/365_days_tree.ogg/200px--365_days_tree.ogg.jpg.  

In Autumn the leafs start to fall and by Winter beginning, the trees are bare...!

As for saving any falling branches to make pens, that may no work as you thing, as most of branches have no heartwood or enough of it to be of any use to a pen maker however, there are exceptions with some trees but not the Mulberry, I'm afraid.

The heartwood on Mulberry trees is very slow growing so, tale many years for the tree to develop it to any considerable usable size.  The main trunk will contain most of the heartwood if the tree is at least 10 years old, its heartwood size will increase as the tree grows in size.

Some of the fascinating things about this wild Mulberry species is that, they are always green so called "ever green trees", this is the very reason why people plant them as privacy screens around fences etc., the problem is that, the species propagates very rapidly messing up a place in no time, as the case of the ones I cut.

They require a lot of maintenance (trimming/pruning) to maintain them under control, this is where people get caught and endup regretting their original decision to use them...!

One other interesting aspect of this wood is that, sapwood is identical on both species but the heartwood have different colourations than the fruiting variety, I was surprised when I started ripping the trunks and see that the green wood was indeed green in colour and as many of timber species I have and work with, the wood that dries from dead wood looses most of its colour sharpness however, I have found that, if I cut the wood green (alive wood) and process it into blank sizes, the colours are a lot better preserved and keep quite vivid from then on.

I have done this in identical type woods and watched very closely for colour variation throughout the years, they have kept the vivid colours in 7 years so I would assume that they will keep like that, always...!  

The world of trees is a fascinating one, regardless where you are, I'm sure if you look around you, with the wood hunting eyes, you will see trees that you never noticed before, despite the fact that, they have always been there...!

I'm attaching a couple of pics with both wood samples from both Mulberry species...!

Yeah, "MINI" contest, alright...!  I'm surprised that I made it so short, considering my tendency to make long threads/posts, etc...!

Seriously, they are all its needed to have people interested into participate, learning something in the process.  They don't have to wait long to get the results and is obvious that people know, I'm good to my promises so, someone always will get something...!

*Hunter-27* and *keithbyrd*, the pleasure was mine, thank you for being a "good sport"...!

To everyone else, thank you, again...!:wink::biggrin:
Cheers
George


----------



## keithbyrd (Dec 1, 2012)

George,
I appreciate your contributions to our learning curve and your generosity!


----------



## steamshovel (Dec 1, 2012)

I would like to retract something I said. I said I didn't win. Well I did win, I found out things about Mulberry Trees. I thank George for all his time and effort. I feel like I am walking away a winner. I look forward to doing this again.

Happy Holidays everyone

Preston


----------



## robutacion (Dec 1, 2012)

steamshovel said:


> I would like to retract something I said. I said I didn't win. Well I did win, I found out things about Mulberry Trees. I thank George for all his time and effort. I feel like I am walking away a winner. I look forward to doing this again.
> 
> Happy Holidays everyone
> 
> Preston



Thanks Preston,

It may be a lot of work and effort from out part but, we get kindly rewarded with words like yours, most appreciated...!

If my passion for wood and the way I express it, is an incentive to others, I'm then reaching my objectives in full...!

Cheers
George


----------



## keithbyrd (Dec 12, 2012)

George,
I received the box of Mulberry blanks today!  Thank you very much - that is some awesome wood - I am anxious to get in the shop this weekend and find an appropriate pen to make!  Again thank you very much!


----------



## robutacion (Dec 12, 2012)

keithbyrd said:


> George,
> I received the box of Mulberry blanks today!  Thank you very much - that is some awesome wood - I am anxious to get in the shop this weekend and find an appropriate pen to make!  Again thank you very much!



Hi Keith,

Thanks for letting me know of the parcel's arrival...!

Expect lots of "darkening" as soon as you coat it with something, the green(ish) pops-up, nicely...!

Good luck and make sure we see some pics of them...!

Cheers
George


----------



## hunter-27 (Dec 14, 2012)

Received my package as well.  TY! TY! TY!  I can't wait to give one of the blanks a turn.

Landon


----------



## robutacion (Dec 14, 2012)

hunter-27 said:


> Received my package as well.  TY! TY! TY!  I can't wait to give one of the blanks a turn.
> 
> Landon



Hi Landon,

I was starting to wonder, both boxes were sent the same day so, I'm pleased both arrived, thanks...!

Yes, pics of some of those blanks transformed into pens, would be most appreciated...!

Cheers
George


----------



## hunter-27 (Dec 14, 2012)

It actually arrived yesterday I just had no chance to post until today.


----------

